# Greenish oil.



## Morsea129 (Feb 12, 2016)

I have just bought a 2003 gti. It was stored over the winter. Since it was stored i decided to change the oil since it was sitting for 4months. As i pulled the drain plug i noticed that the oil was a greenish color. The head was just rebuilt before the car was put in storage. Is it green from sitting for so long or do i have a head gasket issue?


----------



## SandCastle (Sep 10, 2013)

Maybe the previous owner put in old fashioned 100% Pennsylvania oil like Quaker State, which used to have green color. In fact, there is a firm that still sells Pennsylvania grade motor oil with the claim that is green in color. Not that the color makes it any better, just an oddity of the paraffinic base, I suppose.


----------



## Morsea129 (Feb 12, 2016)

I did some looking around in the engine and have noticed im completely out of coolant so im going with a head gasket issue because the previous owner used 0w-40 oil.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Does it have green coolant in it? Is it low? Does it run poorly? Maybe you should take the car to a qualified mechanic for an inspection. And generally, oil and coolant make a milky brown color.


----------



## Articus (Sep 14, 2014)

Morsea129 said:


> I have just bought a 2003 gti. It was stored over the winter. Since it was stored i decided to change the oil since it was sitting for 4months. As i pulled the drain plug i noticed that the oil was a greenish color. The head was just rebuilt before the car was put in storage. Is it green from sitting for so long or do i have a head gasket issue?


the VW Audi dealer Castrol oil when new looks a flourescent green color. Helps them to find leaks at the dealer. You may just have new oil along those lines. I've ordered the Castrol 5w40 online from ECStuning and it's basically green out of the box.


----------

